# Canned Fruit Preservation Questions



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

I just started eating Canned Fruit today: Del Montes Pinapple which was quite good and I had left in the refrigerator a few days till I opened it. My questions are, 1. If the expiration date was say January 2018 and I ate it say in 2017, would it taste exactly the same as if I had eaten it today September 2015?
2. Does it make a difference if you store canned fruit in a pantry or in a refrigerator? 3. If you eat canned fruit 1 year past the expiration date will it still taste good or just edible? Thanks for your input


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

So you just ate canned fruit for the first time today? I'm not sure how that us possible since canned fruit is a pretty common food item...it's not exactly caviar. 

To answer your questions. 1. It would probably taste exactly the same. 2. It only matters if the can is open, in which case I wouldn't put it in the pantry or you'll get ants. 3. It will be just fine 1, 3, 5, or 10 years past the expiration.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

ras1219como said:


> So you just ate canned fruit for the first time today? I'm not sure how that us possible since canned fruit is a pretty common food item...it's not exactly caviar.
> 
> To answer your questions. 1. It would probably taste exactly the same. 2. It only matters if the can is open, in which case I wouldn't put it in the pantry or you'll get ants. 3. It will be just fine 1, 3, 5, or 10 years past the expiration.


Thanks for your input. Yeah I never ate canned fruit before. Really don't know why that's hard to believe. Oh I have eaten fruit cocktail from a can when I was a kid


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> 3. It will be just fine 1, 3, 5, or 10 years past the expiration.


Probably -----but it is impossible to say for sure. And if you have twenty cans well past the expiration date even if one is bad all the others might be just fine.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got canned fruit from 2008. I noticed a metallic taste because the material used years ago is no longer used today.
I got out my water bath and canned several cases of peaches.
I should also can the pears and pineapple.
I do know the cans of peaches are mostly $1 cans from SavAlot store when they were on sale.

I read fruit will get that can taste if stored for years...it's true.

Ever stored opened can of peaches in the fridge because too lazy to transfer into a tupperware?? And forget and try it days later??
That's the taste my peaches had, so I canned the oldest expiration dates.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I just dehydrate them before they get too old and use them in oatmeal/hot cereals or baking


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Expiration Date Mumble.......*

In 1974 I had one of the best meals in the world; it came from a small cardboard box label C-rations, it was type C-3 from 1953, ham and eggs and I still have the p-38 that came with it. In order for food to go bad it needs fermentation and by then the can will be all blooded up and you will hear a fizz once you open it, I just can`t believed people don`t know this but anyway here is some reading on the subject. 
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/12/26/167819082/dont-fear-that-expired-food

http://www.theselfsufficienthomeacre.com/2013/02/sour-milk-dont-toss-it-out.html


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Cool I Should Sample the Same a Few Years From Now*



JayJay said:


> I've got canned fruit from 2008. I noticed a metallic taste because the material used years ago is no longer used today.
> I got out my water bath and canned several cases of peaches.
> I should also can the pears and pineapple.
> I do know the cans of peaches are mostly $1 cans from SavAlot store when they were on sale.
> ...


Awesome Anything else you tried? I should do the same a few years from now.


----------

